# Letsencrypt-Zertifikat für XMPP?



## RobS (28. Dez. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte jetzt zunächst mal ein selbstsigniertes Zertfikat für meine  XMPP-Domain erstellt (ISPConfig 3.1.9, "Perfect Server" mit Ubuntu 16.04, Apache, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Postfix, Dovecot), und soweit scheint das auch erst mal zu klappen. Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Letsencrypt-Zertifikat (incl. Auto-Renew) für die XMPP-Domain einsetzen anstelle des selbstsignierten.

Dieselbe Domain existiert unter ISPConfig bereits als Web-Domain mit SSL und Letsencrypt, ein Zertifikat existiert also schon.

Es gibt ja diverse Anleitungen, wie sich solche fürs Web angelegten und von ISPConfig verwalteten Zertifikate per Symlink in PureFtpd, Postfix/Dovecot und die ISPConfig-Steuerzentrale einsetzen lassen (was hier auch bereits funktioniert) – geht das für Metronome auch so, bzw. muss ich da irgendwas beachten, damit die SSL-Einstellungen für XMPP im ISPConfig dem nicht in die Quere kommen?

Schöne Grüße
Robert


----------



## RobS (19. Jan. 2018)

Niemand?

Naja, nachdem jetzt seit heute morgen Metronome gar keine Verbindungen mehr annimmt (Gajim: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen", was nicht an den Credentials liegt, Conversations: "Inkompatibler Server"), mit für mich nicht sonderlich informativen Log-Infos...

```
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    ssl handshake of client with id:table: 0x1ae8870, attempt:1
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    ssl handshake of client with id:table: 0x1ae8870, attempt:2
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    ssl handshake of client with id:table: 0x1ae8870, attempt:3
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    ssl handshake done
Jan 19 15:00:53 c2s1ae8870    debug    Client sent opening <stream:stream> to XXXXX.de
Jan 19 15:00:53 c2s1ae8870    debug    Sent reply <stream:stream> to client
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    connection failed in read event: closed
Jan 19 15:00:53 socket    debug    closing client with id: 1ae8870 closed
Jan 19 15:00:53 c2s1ae8870    info    Client disconnected: closed
Jan 19 15:00:53 c2s1ae8870    debug    Destroying session for (unknown) ((unknown)@XXXXX.de): closed
```
..., versuche ich als nächstes wohl, Metronome rauszuwerfen und dann außerhalb von ISPConfig Openfire aufzusetzen. Schade; wäre schön gewesen, das auch im ISPConfig zu haben.


----------



## sockenbaum (13. März 2018)

Gibt es hier Neuigkeiten? Ich schaffe es auch nicht wirklich eine Verbindung zum XMPP Server aufzubauen..


----------



## RobS (13. März 2018)

Da sind wir wohl nicht die einzigen. Vergangenen Mai bestand wohl bereits die Absicht beim Entwickler des XMPP-Moduls, wegen diverser Probleme von Metronome zu dessen Vorgänger Prosody zu wechseln, der anscheindend im Gegensatz zu jenem aktuell weiterentwickelt wird. Hier gibt's die Empfehlung, das händisch zu tun. Und hier gibt's im Laufe des Threads eine etwas ausführlichere Anleitung.

Im Git-Ticketsystem ist Prosody übrigens als XMPP-Option für ISPConfig als Ziel für die Version 3.2 markiert; den Entwicklungsstand kenne ich nicht.

Da, soweit ich das verstanden habe, der Umbau von Metronome auf Prosody ohnehin die Einbindung von XMPP in ISPConfig kaputtmacht, und ich früher schon mal Openfire auf einer Windows-Maschine laufen hatte, hab ich das jetzt auch auf meinem Linux-Server genommen und Metronome rausgeworfen. Muss man halt die Openfire-Adminkonsole (Webinterface) nutzen statt ISPConfig. Die Einbindung der Letsencrypt-Zertifikate ist ein kleines bisschen umständlicher (Java, PKCS12), die muss man mit einem kleinen cron-Job turnusmäßig importieren. Läuft aber bisher alles einwandfrei hier.


----------



## sockenbaum (13. März 2018)

Ja, so ist mein Wissensstand dann auch am Ende.. Werde nun die genannte Anleitung umsetzen um meinen ISPconfig 3.1.11 Server auf Prosody zu bringen. Werde nach erfolgreicher Arbeit hier über den Betrieb berichten.


----------

